# DMOC 645 GEVCU and SIEMENS Motor does anybody use the combination?



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

Im interested to know who is using this combination and how it works in real life.
My Porsche will be electrified in the next weeks to do a test run.
I would be happy to know if anybody has seen some bugs or hints for comissioning.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Elegancec said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im interested to know who is using this combination and how it works in real life.
> My Porsche will be electrified in the next weeks to do a test run.
> ...


I'm using this system my 944, works great, make sure you have appropriate low voltage cut off based on your pack voltage (if it's too low vs the factory settings the motor won't spin).

Other than that use the GEVCU web interface on a tablet or laptop and do repeated drives, stop, tweak the throttle/regen settings till they feel right.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

Im dealing actually with the last steps (precharge) and the last wiring steps, than it will work.
My system voltage goes up to 420V. The lowest voltage is 303V in theory, in practical life it will be 282 at lowest in full load and 333V while no load and 5% still in the pack.
So I guess the controller measures the voltage and compares it with the adjusted lowest voltage.
I have thre orion bms installed and connected up in the CAN bus network, so I will try to give a message from the Orion BMS to the controller via can to reduce power if one cell goes below 3,0V under load.
Did you also implement this safety step?


----------



## evBEDNER (Sep 14, 2014)

I am converting a 944 and wanted to go with this system as well. I am assuming that the performance is at least the same, if not better than original?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

evBEDNER said:


> I am converting a 944 and wanted to go with this system as well. I am assuming that the performance is at least the same, if not better than original?


Tons more torque than a stock NA, hp is in the same ballpark but it sure is fun to drive!


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

After flashing the dmoc, it works proberbly. Only the motor temperature is wrongly indicated ( looks like the cable is wrong assembled). Does anyone have the pin out from the azd controller or better the schematic from the cable between dmoc and motor?


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

QUOTE=Elegancec;690585]Hi,

After flashing the dmoc, it works proberbly. Only the motor temperature is wrongly indicated ( looks like the cable is wrong assembled). Does anyone have the pin out from the azd controller or better the schematic from the cable between dmoc and motor?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi, thanks! The reason for missing signals was a too short connector. It did not reach the pins, but I could not see it, it was hidden!
Thanks for your help. The not matching connector was from Amphenol. Sine wave.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

I got road permission on monday. The system works great, but one last thing is necessary: Limiting of the regen current at low temperatures.
Rwaudio, do you use the gevcu together with the Orion BMS?
I would like to make a limit on the power or current, so if the battery pack is cold (below 10°C), I would like to limit the current for charging the batteries.

I don't know how to link the GEVCU can messages with the orion BMS.
I think it must be similar as with the brusa charger
#111 0E 0E... as a command. So the gevcu requires a comand and the orion bms sends it permanently and some of the bits are sending the current. The Orion BMS does it with bits 0 or 1 and the gevcu needs hex values.

Does anyone try this before?


----------



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

Elegancec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got road permission on monday. The system works great, but one last thing is necessary: Limiting of the regen current at low temperatures.
> Rwaudio, do you use the gevcu together with the Orion BMS?
> ...


Were you ever able to get the Orion BMS to limit current to the GEVCU?


----------



## zepol_wube (Oct 31, 2015)

I am starting down this road, I am wondering which Siemens motor you used? I also have some other basic questions based on my currently being in the process of getting a Leaf battery and having the harness and either a Brusa 513, Leaf 3.6, or Leaf 6.6kW charger available to me.
Do I want the Leaf 6.6kW charger? What is the communication between a charger and the Leaf BMS? If I get the Leaf charger and pack is all the intelligence needed in the system already and just plugging it in to the wall will activate the charge and BMS cycle without the need for additional adapters? Any idea how my Brusa 513 charger talks to the Leaf BMS in my pack?

lopified.blogspot.com


----------

